# Bone Toss Fuzz? (Tortured Jordan Bosstone)



## Ratimus (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey, I came up with this fuzz that's like a decaying exoskeleton around the beating heart of a Jordan Bosstone. I've added:
- a switchable input boost with a gain of ~15 dB
- a BMP style tone stack with buffered output
- asymmetrical hard clipping via mosfet
- switchable option to run the emitter from what would be Q2 in the original circuit through an LED (for added harmonics) or a 2.2 uF cap (which makes the fuzz gated) or a blend of the two. Lots of harmonic possibilities.
- A voltage starve pot, with the option to starve the just second transistor from the original circuit (changes the sound but doesn't get splatty or disappear) or both transistors (gets weird- may oscillate, octave-down, add an "envelope follower phaser," etc.)
- You can lift Q2 emitter altogether, using the transistor like it's a half-wave rectifier.

It's fun to play around with. My schematic shows a tone bypass but I ended up not using it. I also used a couple different transistors (2n551 for Q1, 2n5401 for Q3).


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 11, 2020)

Quite the Mod!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 12, 2020)

Let’s hear it!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 12, 2020)

Super cool! That’s the opposite I did with the bosstone (made it 1 knob)


----------



## Ratimus (Aug 20, 2020)

Alright, I slapped together a demo of some of the sounds this can make. I apologize in advance about my playing. Still a total noob in that department. Also, I didn't really capture the overdrive sounds this thing can do, since my cigar box guitar craves fuzz and doesn't really play nice with anybody else. I can get a full range from the ubiquitous "farting sag-xophone in the sky" all the way to a dirty EQ/boost on my Epi Les Paul. Hope the video inspires some builds!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 20, 2020)

Ratimus said:


> Alright, I slapped together a demo of some of the sounds this can make. I apologize in advance about my playing. Still a total noob in that department. Also, I didn't really capture the overdrive sounds this thing can do, since my cigar box guitar craves fuzz and doesn't really play nice with anybody else. I can get a full range from the ubiquitous "farting sag-xophone in the sky" all the way to a dirty EQ/boost on my Epi Les Paul. Hope the video inspires some builds!


I love it.


----------

